# Anybody Checked Out The New O&W Website?



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

it's had a facelift...!


----------



## steveparry (Aug 23, 2005)

Which website?


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

i think the clue is in the header.this one

http://www.chronotime.ch/index2.html


----------



## w provence (Apr 25, 2010)

diddy said:


> i think the clue is in the header.this one
> 
> http://www.chronotime.ch/index2.html


Thanks for the link. I have a non date M-6. I didn't see it listed............Bill


----------



## Char1ie (Oct 13, 2008)

w provence said:


> diddy said:
> 
> 
> > i think the clue is in the header.this one
> ...


That is a highly annoying website. No prices and no ordering method!

Charlie


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Char1ie said:


> That is a highly annoying website. No prices and no ordering method!
> 
> Charlie


Believe they only sell through authorized resellers ... a group which our gracious host, Roy Taylor, is a member of. Hit the "RLT Watches Sales Site" link up top.


----------



## rzlatic (Dec 21, 2008)

they have the possibility to order. you have to contact mr. Wajs (yes, Albert Wajs) via contact form and he sends you the offer in word doc format with the price and everything. although thy accept only VISA afaik.

teh website is not the best one (still plain old html) but its better than old


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

Its all quite surreal in this day and age.

these watches must be made in quite low volumes then.

are they destined to become future classics or will they always remain a niche brand.

I realy like a lot of the designs and would seriously xonsider making more purchases.


----------



## rzlatic (Dec 21, 2008)

dtc2 said:


> Its all quite surreal in this day and age.
> 
> these watches must be made in quite low volumes then.
> 
> ...


well, yes it is kinda.

but they are small company, they are run by a legend (mr. Wajs) which is quite old man and we all respect his will and effort to still do his excellent work, regardless of what they website looks like.

don't know about volumes but i also have the impression of low volumes, i agree. it's all due to small company i guess.

anyhow, o&w have backstory, legend and spirit and i like it.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Thank the gods there's only the single Flash item on the home page, which you can then bypass and get to the site proper. A lot of the time, simple is better. Appears that for any purchase/pricing/etc. you make direct contact from the form.

Great pics and ease of navigation there. 

Posts earlier in this section (yes, I read a LOT of them this weekend) assert that Herr Wajs' son is "minding the business," Papa is getting on in years and blind in one eye. But from what Roy has posted, he's still involved in the business. What impresses me most is that he has not sold out to a larger conglomerate intent on humping the tradename and logo. Hope the Wajs family never does. It's quite nice having high quality timepieces from a firm with a legendary history, and still keeping the faith. Just IMHO of course.


----------



## rzlatic (Dec 21, 2008)

David Spalding said:


> What impresses me most is that he has not sold out to a larger conglomerate intent on humping the tradename and logo. Hope the Wajs family never does. It's quite nice having high quality timepieces from a firm with a legendary history, and still keeping the faith. Just IMHO of course.


thumbs up! :notworthy:


----------

